# Trials are too important to be left to a jury.



## Pure_Yvesil

Les procès sont trop importants pour s'en remettre à un jury.

L'issue d'un procès est trop importante pour la laisser décider par un jury.

On ne peut pas laisser le soin de prononcer un jugement à un jury. C'est tout simplement trop important.



Do all of these sentences sound ok to you guys?


----------



## gerald64

yes and no !

Les procès sont une chose trop importante pour s'en remettre à (l'avis d') un jury.
L'issue d'un procès est trop importante pour laisser un jury en décider.
On ne peut laisser à un jury le soin de prononcer un jugement.


----------



## héé

Seule la première phrase de Pure_Yvesil traduit la phrase anglaise d'origine Trials are too important to be left to a jury.

Les procès sont trop importants que pour être tranchés par un jury.

Ajouter "chose" comme le fait gerald64 est intéressant, ça devient : Les procès sont choses trop importantes que pour être tranchés par un jury.


----------



## Pure_Yvesil

Merci héé,

Cependant je ne comprends pas très bien le rajout de "que" dans "Les procès sont trop importants *que *pour être tranchés par un jury." 


"Les procès sont trop importants pour être tranchés par un jury." ne me semble pas faux non plus.


----------



## héé

Ce n'est pas faux, mais un grammairien pourra vous expliquer mieux que moi l'intérêt du "que" dans ce cas.

En gros, cela évite la confusion "trop important pour" = "si importants qu'il faut", laquelle signifie le contraire !


----------



## Pure_Yvesil

Can you give us an example of how "trop important pour" could be replaced or seen as "si important qu'il faut" ?


----------



## héé

Un autre exemple : "Il est trop doué pour travailler", cela veut dire quoi ?  Qu'il est très, très doué pour le travail ou qu'il est si intelligent qu'il a trouvé le moyen de gagner sa vie sans travailler lui-même ?  Avec le "que", vous levez toute ambiguité.


----------



## Pure_Yvesil

Oui mais de toute façon je ne comprends toujours pas comment

"les procès sont trop importants pour s'en remettre à un jury"

pourrait être interprété comme "the trials are so important to leave them to a jury", cela ne tient pas debout non ? 

Je crois que le "tout" lève déjà l'ambiguité:

"Les procès sont importants pour s'en remettre à un jury" --> Pour s'en remettre à un jury on a besoin des procès..;le procès est le composant requis pour s'en remettre à un jury.

"les procès sont TROP importants pour s'en remettre à un jury" ---> je ne vois aucunement comment le "pour" pourrait indiquer autre chose que "les procès sont tellement importants qu'on ne peut pas s'en remettre à un jury"


----------



## héé

De plus, aujourd'hui, les jeunes utilisent "trop" dans le sens de "très", "extrêmement" : "il est trop beau" (on ne peut évidemment être "trop" beau.)


----------



## Pure_Yvesil

Je crois comprendre:

Quand on lit la phrase dans un contexte _familier _on pourrait éventuellement comprendre la phrase comme tel:

Les procès sont trop (très très très) importants pour s'en remettre à un jury" --> Pour s'en  remettre à un jury on a décidément besoin des procès..;le procès est le composant  requis voire crucial pour s'en remettre à un jury.

Es-tu d'accord héé ?


----------



## djweaverbeaver

Salut, 

Je crois que c'est parce que le 'que' donne une valeur restrictive à la phrase.  C'est un connecteur logique.  Tu comprendras mieux l'utilité de ce 'que' si tu le remplaces par 'uniquement' ou 'seulement' ou 'simplement'.  Alors, dans l'exemple que _hée _t'avais donné:

- Il est trop doué pour travailler.  =  il est tellement intelligent ou doté d'une qualité tellement appréciée que le fait de travailler est indigne de lui.
- Il est trop doué _que _pour travailler. = Il est trop pour _uniquement/seulement/simplement_ travailler.  = Il peut faire plein de choses *en plus de* travailler.

Donc:
-Les procès sont trop importants pour être tranchés par un jury. =  Le jury n'a pas les compétences nécessaires pour trancher.
-Les procès sont trop importants *que *pour être tranchés par un jury. = Les procès sont trop importants pour être *uniquement/seulement* tranchés par un jury. =  En plus du jury,  il nous faut aussi l'avis des juristes (le juge, le procureur, les avocats, etc.).  On n'essaie pas d'exclure les jurés.

Avec 'que', il n'y a plus d'ambiguïtes.


----------



## Pure_Yvesil

Tout à fait,


....,mais d'où sort ce ""si importants qu'il faut" comme signification alors ? 

Je suis d'accord avec:
_
*Les procès sont trop importants pour être tranchés par un jury._ =  Le jury n'a pas les compétences nécessaires pour trancher.
*_Les procès sont trop importants *que *pour être tranchés par un jury._ = Les procès sont trop importants *que *pour être *uniquement/seulement* tranchés par un jury.


mais *pas *avec:
_
* Les procès sont trop importants pour être tranchés par un jury._ =  les procès sont si importants qu'il faut les faire trancher par un jury"


I can indeed see how adding the "que" can reinforce the idea of "uniquement", but I don't see how héé's possible interpretation of _"si importants qu'il faut"_ fits into this unless you read it like I explained above:
_
Les procès sont trop (très très très) importants pour s'en remettre à un  jury _--> Pour s'en  remettre à un jury on a décidément besoin des  procès..;le procès est le composant  requis voire crucial pour s'en  remettre à un jury.


----------



## djweaverbeaver

I wasn't quite sure what _héé _meant by _"si importants qu'il faut" _I either, so we'll have to wait for him/her to clarify this point.


----------



## gerald64

My view (as a native) : héé is right and "_Les procès sont trop importants *que *pour être tranchés par un jury" is wrong. This is very bad French and grammaticaly incorrect._


----------



## JeanDeSponde

D'accord avec Gerald, _Les procès sont trop importants *que *pour être tranchés par un jury _n'est pas correct (non plus que _Il est trop doué *que *pour travailler_).
"Que" ne peut absolument pas être employé ici pour signifier "uniquement" ; il faudrait dire qque chose comme _Les procès sont trop importants pour être tranchés *seulement *par un jury_.
Cela me rappelle la formule de Clemenceau, _La guerre, c'est une chose trop grave pour la confier à des militaires_...
_Les procès sont des affaires trop sérieuses pour être confiées à un jury_


----------



## Pure_Yvesil

Ok this is getting a bit confusing.

Gerald: you say héé is right, but Héé came up with "_Les procès sont trop importants *que *pour être tranchés par un jury" _in the first place_..._which you claim is wrong_ ? _


----------



## gerald64

That part of his answer was wrong, sorry ; Jeandesponde explained as well ; we're both high-educated French natives ( I can tell by his answer he knows his language very well), guess you can trust us


----------



## Pure_Yvesil

lol well then I guess this entire debate only confirmed my original sentence was right  Score!


----------



## héé

Je prends l'exemple suivant : "Elle est trop habillée pour faire ce travail".  Comme c'est un peu vague - je me situe strictement sur le plan de la correction du français -, cela peut signifier : a) ses vêtements sont trop beaux pour un travail salissant ==> elle ne peut pas ; Elle est trop habillée QUE pour faire ce travail ; b) elle est habillée trop chaudement pour un travail dans le froid, elle est inutilement "survêtue" ===> elle peut ; Elle est trop habillée pour faire ce travail ; Qu'en pensez-vous ?? NOTE : le "que" ne signifie pas "uniquement" ou "seulement", mais lève l'ambiguïté quant à la véritable signification de "trop" (impossibilité dans le cas a) ci-dessus, "inutilité" dans le cas b).


----------



## Pure_Yvesil

oof...personnellement je trouve que c'est un peu tiré par les cheveux. Moi je pense immédiatement à ta première interprétation. De toute façon, si on penche pour la deuxième option je dirais même que cela implique qu'on lui déconseille de faire ce travail. Dans ce cas-là, les deux interprétations reviennent au même: elle ne peut pas faire le travail en question. Soit parce que ses vêtements sont trop beaux, soit parce qu'elle en porte trop.


----------



## Pure_Yvesil

De toute façon, les phrases avec "que" (ex: Elle est trop habillée QUE pour faire ce travail) me semblaient fausses dès le début (voir post 4). Je crois que Gerald et Jeandesponde l'ont confirmé.  

Cette ambiguïté me paraît uniquement valable dans les phrases du genre "Il est trop doué pour travailler" et même là il faut couper les cheveux en quatre. (car "trop" = très très très, langage familier)


----------



## héé

Il faudra aussi me dire en vertu de quelle règle la construction "trop... que pour..." serait interdite : "Il avait trop mangé pour conduire correctement", "Elle en savait trop pour rester impartiale", "Il cherchait trop un trésor pour l'apercevoir"; "Il voulait trop être aimé pour aimer lui-même", etc etc Ne voyez-vous pas qu'il y a dans chacune de ces phrases une ambiguïté pouvant être levée par "que" ?


----------



## Pure_Yvesil

Je ne saurai pas vous citer la règle en question, mais je dois avouer que ça sonne "mal" quand on rajoute ce fameux "que". (voilà pourquoi je vous demandais des éclaircissement dans mon quatrième post)

Comme le disait Jean: D'accord avec Gerald, _Les procès sont trop importants *que *pour être tranchés par un jury _n'est pas correct (non plus que _Il est trop doué *que *pour travailler_).


----------



## héé

Ma question s'adressait à JeanDeSponte ou d'ailleurs à tout autre natif.


----------



## Oddmania

Je dois avouer que je n'ai jamais entendu ce genre de phrases avec _que_. Et je ne vois pas trop quelle nuance vous voulez apporter.

_Il avait trop mangé que pour conduire correctement _= Il avait trop mangé, mais seulement pour conduire correctement ??

Ça n'a pas de sens, j'ai dû loupé un épisode...

*EDIT:* Ah, je pense que j'ai saisi l'ambiguité dont vous parlez.

_Il avait trop mangé pour conduire correctement :_
_
- Il avait bien trop mangé, il n'était pas en état de conduire.
- Il avait fait exprès de trop manger afin de pouvoir conduire correctement_ (aussi dénué de sens cela soit-il).

Cela dit, je ne vois pas trop en quoi l'ajout de _que _supprime l’ambiguïté.


----------



## héé

J'ai compris ce qui se passe : la tournure "trop que pour" est un régionalisme belge (et peut-être d'ailleurs...), ce qui explique qu'elle me semble si correcte et surtout si utile...  C'est donc 100% correct en français de Belgique - ce qui permettra aux autres foreros de la déclarer douteuse...  Pour moi, un régionalisme est respectable, sauf s'il a un caractère outrancier ou vulgaire : celui-ci me semble même utile, et j'espère avoir montré en quoi !


----------



## CarlosRapido

en synthèse...la traduction finale devrait être 'Les procès sont trop importants pour n'être tranchés que par un jugé.'


----------



## JeanDeSponde

héé said:


> J'ai compris ce qui se passe : la tournure "trop que pour" est un régionalisme belge (et peut-être d'ailleurs...), ce qui explique qu'elle me semble si correcte et surtout si utile...  C'est donc 100% correct en français de Belgique - ce qui permettra aux autres foreros de la déclarer douteuse...  Pour moi, un régionalisme est respectable, sauf s'il a un caractère outrancier ou vulgaire : celui-ci me semble même utile, et j'espère avoir montré en quoi !


Jamais rencontré; maintenant je suis loin de tout connaître... Avez-vous des références ou des citations à partager pour ce "belgicisme" ?


----------



## héé

Si vous tapez "trop que pour belgicisme" dans Google vous trouverez un certain nombre de liens contenant cette construction comme étant l'un des exemples de belgicismes, notamment http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Français_de_Belgique


----------



## Fred_C

Pour moi, cette tournure (trop que pour) me semble être un archaïsme sans doute issu de la construction latine "Comparatif + quam ut". Où dans certaines circonstances, «quam» signifie «que» et «ut» signifie «pour».


----------



## JeanDeSponde

OK ! 
Mais il semble que ce soit une simple redondance (trop... que pour = trop... pour), et non un changement de sens (trop... pour seulement) ?


----------



## Pure_Yvesil

Carlos rapido: je rajoute que le "ne...que" n'est pas du tout obligatoire: 'Les procès sont trop importants pour (n') être tranchés (que) par un jury.'


----------



## snarkhunter

Sur le modèle de la célèbre phrase de Clémenceau ("La guerre est une chose trop sérieuse pour être confiée à des militaires"), on pourrait peut-être envisager "La Justice est une chose trop sérieuse pour être confiée à des Jurés"...

Il n'y a qu'un détail qui me chagrine un peu : si ce sont bien les les militaires qui "font" la guerre, on ne peut pas dire que ce soient les Jurés qui _fassent_ la Justice (puisqu'ils n'y contribuent qu'en partie). Mais la structure de cette phrase serait également applicable aux procureurs, aux juges, etc.


----------



## CarlosRapido

Pure_Yvesil said:


> Carlos rapido: je rajoute que le "ne...que" n'est pas du tout obligatoire: 'Les procès sont trop importants pour (n') être tranchés (que) par un jury.'



Oui je comprend que les 2 formes sont bonnes mais le sens est un peu different d'une a l'autre.  Sans le ne/que, on peut envisager que le jury soit exclus du processus judiciaire alors qu'avec l'autre on dit que le jury n'est qu'une partie d'un tout et qu'il n'a pas de pouvoir décisionnel exclusif.


----------



## gerald64

Bonsoir ; Héé a levé l'ambiguité sur son " trop que pour" ; si c'est une particularité régionale belge, c'est normal que nous, Français de France, ne la connaissions pas. Et de confirmer que dans l'hexagone, ça ne se dit pas. Par contre, Pure_Yvesil, "trop" n'est pas forcément familier.

*Cette ambiguïté me paraît uniquement valable dans les phrases du genre "Il est trop doué pour travailler" et même là il faut couper les cheveux en quatre. (car "trop" = très très très, langage familier) *Si tu dis : " elle est trop con", alors oui ça veut dire très très très c**. Par contre, "c'est trop important pour qu'un jury décide seul", ce n'est pas familier. Le mot "trop" est beaucoup utilisé en Français, parfois trop.......


----------

